# Women's reaction to men's obsession with breasts



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

Does men's obsession with breasts do anything for women? Does it turn you on to know that men think your breasts are sexy? Does it do anything for you when a man licks, bites, or sucks on your nipples?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I like it.

I'm not one of those lucky women who can orgasm from breast stimulation, but I enjoy it just the same. Not to mention, I'm rather well endowed in the breast area, and I enjoy seeing someone else enjoy me, so if he likes em, it's all good, yeah?


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Yeah, I like it.
> 
> I'm not one of those lucky women who can orgasm from breast stimulation, but I enjoy it just the same. Not to mention, I'm rather well endowed in the breast area, and I enjoy seeing someone else enjoy me, so if he likes em, it's all good, yeah?


Though you can't orgasm from breast stimulation, do you get any sexual stimulation at all from licking,sucking,or biting?


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes. There are a wonderful number of nerve endings in my boobs that can be tickled, pleased, and stimulated. Of course, such touch can even be pleasurable if done on my arm or back or something, but the nerve endings in my boobs are more sensitive. Stimulating my boobs can also release chemicals associated with sexual arousal. Definitely enjoy it when my boobs are given such attention. 

However, I don't get turend on by men who are turned on by my boobs. I just... it doesn't compute for me. I try to look my best on a regular basis, which includes making sure my boobs aren't sitting weird in my bra... however I don't treat my boobs like they are the focal point of my beauty.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

I am pretty sure women are more obsessed with their breasts than men are.. 
Men are too busy busy being obsessed over their willies.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Honestly? I don't care what "men" are obsessed with. If someone who I like appreciates a part of my body, then I am happy about that--if someone I don't like openly appreciates it, I don't really care or like that. 

If someone stimulates my mind, then i will be physically stimulated. If someone physically stimulates my body without my mind, then I will want to slap them. I really could not care less what most men think of my breasts. So no, it doesn't turn me on to think that men think my breasts are sexy. It does turn me on when someone who I am interested in is also attracted to me--or the various parts of me.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

meltedsorbet said:


> Honestly? I don't care what "men" are obsessed with. If someone who I like appreciates a part of my body, then I am happy about that--if someone I don't like openly appreciates it, I don't really care or like that.
> 
> If someone stimulates my mind, then i will be physically stimulated. If someone physically stimulates my body without my mind, then I will want to slap them. I really could not care less what most men think of my breasts. So no, it doesn't turn me on to think that men think my breasts are sexy. It does turn me on when someone who I am interested in is also attracted to me--or the various parts of me.


Yep.

And "Boobs! Ass! Vagina! ...wait, there are other parts of your body?" ...yeah, that isn't so hot.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I kinda dislike it, feels unnatural :/. My boobs arn't that sensitive (I've felt _vague _arousal from them being touched maybe twice in my life, far less than other more socially accepted places to be seen T_T, but nooo, apparently they're a private, sexual part which must be hidden from vulnerable, or minds which will be distracted by their innate sexualness), and I hate the notion that women ought to cover up because it's distracting. Those who suggest that are projecting something onto me which isn't there, and there's an undertone with persecution by some - I've known girls be equally so (and in my experience, they are uncomfortable with their own sexuality, and owning their own sexuality, sigh, doesn't that say plainly part of that notion at least comes from an unhealthy place?)
I can see an aesthetic attraction about _some _them, but nothing more than any other part of the body - some people's hands are nice, some arn't.
If it's a person (I am feeling attraction for) finding that part of me sexy because I'm turned on in that moment, and we are openly communicating, and on an even level, then sure, it's nice. But not as an innate characteristic.

And FWIW, coming from someone who's boobs haven't been doing much for them so far, seeing people play with boobs in porn (and especially hentai, though that's not exactly realistic anyway) is the most rediculous/bemusing/hilarious thing I've ever seen.

FWIW part 2 I feel like I should clarify, my main issue is when someone is negative about it/I don't know them very well and they're spouting off a generality tinged with negativity about the way women dress etc, if someone's light hearted and comments on their attraction to boobs/my boobs/boobs being attractive in general, I might be a little unsure about how to respond, but not offended.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

questforself said:


> Though you can't orgasm from breast stimulation, do you get any sexual stimulation at all from licking,sucking,or biting?


Yes, actually. From being on both the giving and receiving end of the licking, sucking, biting. Not limited to breasts, of course.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

chimeric said:


> "Boobs! Ass! Vagina! ...wait, there are other parts of your body?"


I would answer "Brain" but then that would lead to awkward silence and random thoughts of serial killers and miscellaneous misinterpretation and all that. 

But who's going to believe a guy who likes a womans' brain anyway at first encounter?


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

ha, I became completely flat when I lost weight so I don't think I'll need to worry about any breast obsession from men. they would rather go after "fuller" women


----------



## Calliver (Jul 22, 2011)

I enjoy brains as well... *Starts singing about brains.*


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

qingdom said:


> I would answer "Brain" but then that would lead to awkward silence and random thoughts of serial killers and miscellaneous misinterpretation and all that.
> 
> But who's going to believe a guy who likes a womans' brain anyway at first encounter?


I love when a man notices my brain.

Now I'm worried I'm gonna fall for some decapitation ploy.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Before I had a child (and breastfed), my nipples were incredibly sensitive. So I loved guys playing with my boobs, and I still think that nipples are funny.

Being obsessed with breasts seems pretty stupid to me, though. Milk ducts and fat deposits? _Really_? I don't buy into the evo-psych excuses, since breast size has nothing to do with fertility or milk-production capabilities. And I don't understand the insistence that it's simply biological, especially when the cultural bias is so noticeable (e.g., American and Western European men). So there's a large social/psychological component to the breast obsession ... why not just be honest about it? 

But I admit that I lose respect for men who are controlled by something so silly, and I don't like that women are valued (or devalued) based on those two lumps.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Before I had a child (and breastfed), my nipples were incredibly sensitive. So I loved guys playing with my boobs, and I still think that nipples are funny.



Some woman once made a post that made me spew on my monitor.... I think she said something along the lines of "Male nipples.... what the fuck are they [used] for?"


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

qingdom said:


> Some woman once made a post that made me spew on my monitor.... I think she said something along the lines of "Male nipples.... what the fuck are they [used] for?"


Men have nipples ready for the time that women take over and completely rule the world, we will be too busy for breastfeeding and you guys will have to evolve and step up :tongue: 



questforself said:


> Does men's obsession with breasts do anything for women? Does it turn you on to know that men think your breasts are sexy? Does it do anything for you when a man licks, bites, or sucks on your nipples?


Small breasts are supposedly more sensitive than large breasts, something about the same amount of nerve endings within a smaller surface area. Biting on small breasts may cause ringing in your ear, tread carefully on this one.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

My breasts are on the smaller side and they are very sensitive. I have considered augmentation, but I'm too afraid I would lose sensitivity. Please lick, suck, pinch, or bite them until I beg you to stop, but gently please. A little pain is OK, but not too much.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

qingdom said:


> I would answer "Brain" but then that would lead to awkward silence and random thoughts of serial killers and miscellaneous misinterpretation and all that.
> 
> But who's going to believe a guy who likes a womans' brain anyway at first encounter?


I am THAT dude....


Its happened a few times (Once, very recently, in fact) where I was not very attracted to said female based upon her looks, but as soon as she opened her mouth, I was hooked (My 5th grade son's science teacher....lol).


I do (very very.......very much) like women's bodies. A woman's body is like fine art to me. Big breasts, small breasts, big ass, little ass. I'm not hooked on one particular feature. I think proportion of the total package is best of all...but If you're smart, I'm down.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

m73m95 said:


> I am THAT dude....
> 
> 
> Its happened a few times (Once, very recently, in fact) where I was not very attracted to said female based upon her looks, but as soon as she opened her mouth, I was hooked (My 5th grade son's science teacher....lol).
> ...


I predict you will be successful with women


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I like it when my nipples are sucked. Its a feeling like no other.

I dont really care if a man like boobs or not. It doesnt turn me on; im neutral.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty ambivalent to how men feel about my breasts. It turns me on when my partner is into them, but that's pretty standard, I think.

I enjoy licking, but I don't enjoy biting (hell no) or sucking at all. I have incredibly sensitive breasts (I've had several orgasms from having them stimulated), but my nipples aren't terribly responsive for the most part -- stroking the sides/bottoms of my breasts, however, will more or less make me climb a wall.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Arclight said:


> Men are too busy busy being obsessed over their willies.


I protest! He prefers being called "Richard the Lionhearted" or "Hammer of Justice".


----------



## Zletta (Sep 25, 2012)

questforself said:


> Does men's obsession with breasts do anything for women? Does it turn you on to know that men think your breasts are sexy?


Not really.



questforself said:


> Does it do anything for you when a man licks, bites, or sucks on your nipples?


Yeah!
I'm quite sensitive. Men seem to be gentler on me than women are. When I'm with a lady, I usually have to say "Woah! Easy!" lol...
But yeah, it's fun... I know how to speak up and say what I like and what I don't like:kitteh:.
(licking-usually, biting-rarely, sucking-yeah, holding/caressing-heck yeah, massaging-yeah)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am not concerned with men in general, but I like it when my partner enjoys my body, boobs included of course lol. I like that my man thinks my breasts are sexy (he's the only one who matters). I have large-ish breasts, and they're incredibly sensitive. I can orgasm from breast stimulation alone, so I definitely want mine to get a lot of attention--licking, nibbling, sucking etc. Though, I have insanely sensitive skin, so biting causes hives etc. Gentle works for me. Anyway, breast play is a major turn on for me.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

*reads through thread and makes many mental notes and scribbles furiously on notepad...*

Continue...*whistles innocently*


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I wish more men fetishized the base of the neck. Now _that's_ the shit right there.



qingdom said:


> Some woman once made a post that made me spew on my monitor.... I think she said something along the lines of "Male nipples.... what the fuck are they [used] for?"


Vestigial trait mostly. I remember reading somewhere that men can excrete milk if a baby needs it and no woman's around. Eenteresting.

Wikipedia says male lactation can coincide with starvation.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

chimeric said:


> I wish more men fetishized the base of the neck. Now _that's_ the shit right there.


*clears throat and whistles innocently*


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

questforself said:


> Does men's obsession with breasts do anything for women? Does it turn you on to know that men think your breasts are sexy? Does it do anything for you when a man licks, bites, or sucks on your nipples?


No, it's annoying. Just get to the vaginal sex, that's what's most stimulating.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Only if I like the guy and he actually turns me on, or if I'm in a strip club and it makes me money.

Otherwise I feel like men who want my boobs, or even to go down on me, are doing it for selfish reasons, it isn't flattering to me, it's something they're trying to take from me, like stealing my energy.

I also don't play the game where I'm nice to creepy guys who have inappropriate boundaries. Am I supposed to be flattered that you're invading my space? Fuck off.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

questforself said:


> Though you can't orgasm from breast stimulation, do you get any sexual stimulation at all from licking,sucking,or biting?


I get sexual stimulation from it only if I want it.

I don't get off on men wanting to do things for their own selfish reasons. Like I've actually had men get annoyed or offended that I didn't want them to go down on me. It's like, fuck what, if I don't want you to do that, why would you do it?

I really don't like when men pretend they're doing something for you and it's actually about them. And if you're not attracted to a guy and he's trying to get sex, he might be like "I want to go down on you" thinking you'll get horny and fuck him.

I really don't like all this kind of stuff, like men doing things for their own sexual gratification, or actually trying to manipulate a woman who doesn't want to have sex with them, by saying he'll do this or that for her. It's the pornographic version of being "nice" to get laid.

That being said, if I actually like my sexual partner and know he's either doing it for me or his own pleasure, that's fine, because he's my partner and I want him to be happy, and I like that he wants me to be happy.

But when it's just random guy that's like "I want to suck your tits" or "I want to eat your pussy" ...I'm like, Jesus, fuck, what are you some kind of vampire? Do you think it makes me happy that you want to TAKE things from my energy field? Go away.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

chimeric said:


> I wish more men fetishized the base of the neck. Now _that's_ the shit right there.


Agreed. _So_ underappeciated.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

chimeric said:


> I wish more men fetishized the base of the neck. Now _that's_ the shit right there.


 *AGREED!*



chimeric said:


> Vestigial trait mostly. I remember reading somewhere that men can excrete milk if a baby needs it and no woman's around. Interesting.
> 
> Wikipedia says male lactation can coincide with starvation.


 correct. any person can train their breasts (even men) to lactate. It's supply and demand. But I highly doubt men would do that! That would be super crazy! :laughing:


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

The replies to this post have made me grin. :tongue: 

Anyway I've always found it mildly amusing, but pleasurable, so I won't complain. :wink: 
It's one of those culturally-made behaviours that makes me go "what? _why?!_" but again - if the person I'm with is gentle and enjoys it as much as I do, I don't mind AT ALL. :laughing:

I dislike it when they think that's the first thing to go for, though. I don't much like to think that breast size has anything to do with anything.


----------



## Zletta (Sep 25, 2012)

chimeric said:


> I wish more men fetishized the base of the neck. Now _that's_ the shit right there.


"Like"


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I love breasts. Love looking at them, love drawing them, love my own. Totally straight, but there's something about them that I think is inherently awesome. So I'm so glad to be with someone who knows how to use them now. =3


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

devoid said:


> I love breasts. Love looking at them, love drawing them, love my own. Totally straight, but there's something about them that I think is inherently awesome. So I'm so glad to be with someone who knows how to use them now. =3


I am straight as well, and I adore breasts. They turn me on. There's something so irresistibly sensual about them.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Boss said:


> I am straight as well, and I adore breasts. They turn me on. There's something so irresistibly sensual about them.


Lol how is your post rank PerC Boogeyman?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

devoid said:


> Lol how is your post rank PerC Boogeyman?


it's hard earned :laughing: pm me for details xD


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Otherwise I feel like men who want my boobs, or even to go down on me, are doing it for selfish reasons, it isn't flattering to me, it's something they're trying to take from me, like stealing my energy.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

With my partner, I like to touch (not necessarily with hands) every single part of her body. Based on how she reacts, I focus on those areas of her body. I don't really "obsess" over any one part of her...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

m73m95 said:


>


Seriously, if a guy is hot and/or I like him, then of course I want him to do those things to me sometimes, but if a guy just wants to do those things to me, it's for his own selfish reasons. He's not being GIVING. It's creepy, it's like a guy walking up to me and saying "Can I have a bite of your candy bar?" 

No, creepy guy, get away from my candy.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd react negatively to a man who had an obsession with a body part in general.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Seriously, if a guy is hot and/or I like him, then of course I want him to do those things to me sometimes, but if a guy just wants to do those things to me, it's for his own selfish reasons. He's not being GIVING. It's creepy, it's like a guy walking up to me and saying "Can I have a bite of your candy bar?"
> 
> No, creepy guy, get away from my candy.


Ok.... I will agree with you, but only because I think that truly selfless acts are extremely rare. Everyone really only does something to get something in return....even if that something is in the form of good karma...

However, from the standpoint of being a man that likes nothing better in life than to make a woman scream in ecstasy by going down on her, I can almost certainly say that you're crazy (ha ha.. lighthearted post) and your metaphor makes no sense. 

Your "candy bar" is there for your pleasure... not mine. My pleasure comes from you yelling at the top of your lungs for me not to stop, clenching every muscle in your body and squeezing my head between your legs so hard that I can't breathe.....yes, it makes me hard as chinese math, so I guess, by your definition, it is somewhat selfish because I do receive pleasure from it. However my pleasure comes from giving you pleasure. Not because I get to "share in the eating of your candy bar (orgasm)"


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

m73m95 said:


> Ok.... I will agree with you, but only because I think that truly selfless acts are extremely rare. Everyone really only does something to get something in return....even if that something is in the form of good karma...
> 
> However, from the standpoint of being a man that likes nothing better in life than to make a woman scream in ecstasy by going down on her, I can almost certainly say that you're crazy (ha ha.. lighthearted post) and your metaphor makes no sense.


No, I'm not crazy. I don't want some slobbery fat old guy going down on me because it boosts his ego to think of me screaming in ecstasy because of _him. _

I see it as a power trip, and a cheap way of trying to sleaze your way into an "in" with a woman who you know isn't attracted to you, or doesn't love you.

Being a "ladies man" isn't called that for no reason at all; the term actually originally referred to someone who was good at seducing women, not just a man who slept around, but someone who claimed he enjoyed giving women pleasure, etc. so forth.

It's an ego trip. It's not sexy for me to think about a man doing that to me if I'm not attracted to him.

I'm not like a guy, or I should say like SOME guys; I think some guys live in this porn world where they don't care who gives them a blow job, and they're thrilled that any woman claims she wants to suck their dick.

I'm asserting that this isn't an automatic turn on for me, and I'm sure other women will agree, though some might like the idea, I doubt they're the majority. 



> Your "candy bar" is there for your pleasure... not mine. My pleasure comes from you yelling at the top of your lungs for me not to stop, clenching every muscle in your body and squeezing my head between your legs so hard that I can't breathe.....yes, it makes me hard as chinese math, so I guess, by your definition, it is somewhat selfish because I do receive pleasure from it. However my pleasure comes from giving you pleasure. Not because I get to "share in the eating of your candy bar (orgasm)"


Your pleasure comes from going down on a girl you think is hot and getting an ego boost from thinking you're the one getting the hot girl off; the smell of her pheromones and so forth probably also have something to do with why it makes you hard.

I am unimpressed with your essay.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

And take a wild guess how I figured this out? Because _I actually like going down on men I'm attracted to. _


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Clearly, you have it all figured out.

I apologize if I offended you. I attempted to have some fun WITH you (not at you).


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Coyote said:


> Before I had a child (and breastfed), my nipples were incredibly sensitive. So I loved guys playing with my boobs, and I still think that nipples are funny.
> 
> Being obsessed with breasts seems pretty stupid to me, though. Milk ducts and fat deposits? _Really_? I don't buy into the evo-psych excuses, since breast size has nothing to do with fertility or milk-production capabilities. And I don't understand the insistence that it's simply biological, especially when the cultural bias is so noticeable (e.g., American and Western European men). So there's a large social/psychological component to the breast obsession ... why not just be honest about it?
> 
> But I admit that I lose respect for men who are controlled by something so silly, and I don't like that women are valued (or devalued) based on those two lumps.



I agree and disagree. Breasts are the single most visible (usually) defining difference between girls and women and men and women, (outside of genitalia itself). The sight of them may, subconsciously, confirm the subject of desire is female and, therefor, fertile. 

I am certainly not controlled by them. In my more immature days, I was more drawn to women with larger breasts...now, I notice much less the size and more whether they at least exist on the woman of interest. They are also an area that typically causes arousal for women which makes them even more desirable to men. I find them attractive, in all shapes and sizes, but, I am certainly not obsessed. And, when a women wears tops that are obviously designed to "put her BREASTS OUT THERE", I find it unattractive now. That wasn't the case in my early 20's but, I just find it...tacky, I guess. 

Fact is though...big breasts, small breasts....doesn't matter. It comes down to personality combined with physical attraction. Both are necessary to remain attracted to an SO...Be it sexual or emotional attraction. I don't think most mature men are as obsessed as women may think.

My $0.02


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Well now I feel weird for not having an obsession with breasts...they do have aesthetic value, but I'm not sure it warrants obsession necessarily. I do find it unfortunate that most women I have encountered get little to no stimulation via breast (or maybe I'm just doing it wrong). 

I think their existence makes a clothed female's body look more attractive, but I'll be perfectly honest and say I am not super obsessed with how they look naked. But that may branch from what I consider rationally beautiful and what I preceive as sexually beautiful. Sexually, boobs and vagina are considered the top tier in terms of appearance internally (or should be). Rationally....they just look weird. I find modern architecture a bit more appealing (in a non-sexual way of course...now that would be weird).


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Side note on nipples: genetically speaking, the female is the "default" body type and the male is a "modified" version for sexual reproduction... short answer: men have nipples because women have nipples, and there's no biological benefit in going through the trouble of getting rid of them. Whereas there's tremendous benefit in redesigning the clitoris/vagina/ovaries into a penis/testicles/etc. 

Second side note: all guys have a "seam" where their vagina would have been if they were a girl. It's pretty easy to spot.

Oh, and boobs. I have fairly large ones, and not so much in the way of nerve endings. If he enjoys them, I like that. They can handle some rough fooling around, even...


----------



## Codger (Aug 7, 2010)

carlaviii said:


> Side note on nipples: genetically speaking, the female is the "default" body type and the male is a "modified" version for sexual reproduction... short answer: men have nipples because women have nipples, and there's no biological benefit in going through the trouble of getting rid of them. Whereas there's tremendous benefit in redesigning the clitoris/vagina/ovaries into a penis/testicles/etc.
> 
> Second side note: all guys have a "seam" where their vagina would have been if they were a girl. It's pretty easy to spot.


Taking all the fun out of it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am more interested by what I haven't got than what I have. My "willie" obsession lasted those few years of puberty, and it led me to find everything about women, their shape, mind, eyes, boobs...really the "whole package," absolutely fascinating.

A woman's breasts are sort of a bonus in my mind. They may grab my attention, but in order to keep it, she had better have something else going on.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

I love breasts  thanks all women for having such precious shapes.

But I like to explore to find out what part of her body she finds more stimulating too.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine are disproportionally large and given that I have to lug them around all day, every day, it's nice when someone I love appreciates them. I don't get much out of sucking, biting etc. I much prefer having them kissed and jiggled a bit. 

Attention from non-intimates can be hit or miss. I don't mind when they're noticed, but can't stand when people comment to try to embarrass me or when people I don't know start talking all sexual.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I'd react negatively to a man who had an obsession with a body part in general.


 But, but, but... Brains are just so... Fascinating. :tongue:



[EDIT] Okay, I must confess... I've been accused of having an obsession with spleens. They are just so much fun to talk about. Someone will be like "Hey bro, are you alright?", and if someone replies "I'm experiencing spleenal hemorrhaging!", you can't help but giggle a bit.
Oh yeah, and I also make kidney jokes..


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Codger said:


> > _Second side note: all guys have a "seam" where their vagina would have been if they were a girl. It's pretty easy to spot._
> 
> 
> Taking all the fun out of it.


Right, because while I'm down there there's _nothing else_ I could be looking at... :tongue:


----------



## Codger (Aug 7, 2010)

Mulberries said:


> Mine are disproportionally large and given that I have to lug them around all day, every day, it's nice when someone I love appreciates them.













carlaviii said:


> Right, because while I'm down there there's _nothing else_ I could be looking at... :tongue:


I would hope you were more focused on enjoying yourself, not comparing and contrasting our anatomies.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

JaySH said:


> I agree and disagree. Breasts are the single most visible (usually) defining difference between girls and women and men and women, (outside of genitalia itself). The sight of them may, subconsciously, confirm the subject of desire is female and, therefor, fertile.
> 
> I am certainly not controlled by them. In my more immature days, I was more drawn to women with larger breasts...now, I notice much less the size and more whether they at least exist on the woman of interest. They are also an area that typically causes arousal for women which makes them even more desirable to men. I find them attractive, in all shapes and sizes, but, I am certainly not obsessed. And, when a women wears tops that are obviously designed to "put her BREASTS OUT THERE", I find it unattractive now. That wasn't the case in my early 20's but, I just find it...tacky, I guess.
> 
> ...


The redheaded actress from madmen - she wears very low-cut tops because they are more flattering with her naturally large breasts. Basically, if you have a triple-d or whatever she is (thats my guess from photos), covering it all completely up is going to make you look like you weigh 10-15 lbs more than you do. Leaving the cleavage uncovered makes everything look more balanced and you can see whats going on there, that its breast and not just a big lump of body. I don't think they do it to be provocative necessarily, and I understand what you're saying about not being as drawn to it now that you aren't a 20 yr old anymore. I mean when you have seen breasts or whatever body part for so long, it loses its mystical appeal.

I think that very point ties into why sexuality is so immature in this culture. Theres this mystification/demysticifation issue, where we live in a culture first founded on weird puritan ethics, and then out of all the repression, people go nuts about sexuality and want to beat it down from the sacred, making it completely profane. If you look at cultures where naked bodies aren't seen as these naughty things, you don't see everyone losing control when a breast is flashed. Its.. so what. To take that even further, in tribes where everyone goes topless, seeing the female's breasts themselves don't actually cause sexual arousal in the tribesmen. Breast-fetish is a fetish like any other -- it isn't merely some biological trigger to make a woody pop up, its learned. 

Men Aren

Women Learn the Breast Fetish, Too « BroadBlogs


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I use this to my advantage.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

From what I've heard, men who haven't been breastfed tend to be more into boobs. My experiences align with this. Whether or not it's really true, I've no idea, but it's fun to think about. 

I don't mind a guy being into my chest. It's flattering, but when he only stares at / talks to my chest, I get annoyed. I've a face and a personality, too -__-;


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Arclight said:


> I am pretty sure women are more obsessed with their breasts than men are..
> Men are too busy busy being obsessed over their willies.


Yeah...I've lost count of the number of straight guys I've talked to who like sucking men off, but otherwise aren't attracted to them at all... 

I might be the odd one out here, but genitals in general I find weird. They actually turn me off somewhat (ironically...)



qingdom said:


> Some woman once made a post that made me spew on my monitor.... I think she said something along the lines of "Male nipples.... what the fuck are they [used] for?"


Hey, they have a use - they feel great when your partner nibbles on them. :wink: It feels more powerful than most of my orgasms to be honest, but that might be because I'm circumcized...

I also have to second (or third, or fourth, or whatever) the base of the neck (especially for the recieving partner :wink


----------

